# Wacom Graphire Tablet - can't access settings



## damnireekrad (Feb 2, 2010)

tell me if i need to move it or something if i'm in the wrong forum section.

i have a graphire tablet but i can't seem to find the settings. i've looked in the devices part of control panel but its not there. i cant find the settings anywhere. can somebody help pls?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you installed the software and driver from the CD that came with the tablet? If there was no CD, you can download from *http://www.wacom.com/downloads*

To open the Wacom control panel features in Windows, go to Start > All Programs > Pen Tablet.

The Wacom Graphire manual is available to download as a PDF file from *here* (page 27 onwards for the control panel features).

If you don't already have Adobe Reader installed, use the free version of *Foxit Reader* to open and read the PDF.


----------

